# Who can raw fur pelts be sold to LEGALLY?



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

A trapper has raw (stretched and dried) coyote and fox pelts. He wants to sell them. Who can he* legally sell *them to? Who is it *illegal* (for him) to sell them to?

An individual who BUYS furs *in MI* is required to have a furbuyer's license. If a trapper unknowingly sells his furs to an UNLICENSED buyer, is that trapper also guilty of breaking MICHIGAN law?
I am hoping to get an answer from a MI CO or a link to an internet DNR answer. Thanks.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

A licensed fur harvester in Michigan can sell their furs to anyone. 

It is up to the person that buys them to be sure they themselves are in compliance with regs to re-sell them - processed or unprocessed.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

DFJISH said:


> An individual who BUYS furs *in MI* is required to have a furbuyer's license. If a trapper unknowingly sells his furs to an UNLICENSED buyer, is that trapper also guilty of breaking MICHIGAN law?
> I am hoping to get an answer from a MI CO or a link to an internet DNR answer. Thanks.


A person shall not engage in the "business of buying......" If someone wanted to buy furs for their own person use or collection, they could buy them from a licensed fur harvester (or someone holding the correct license - i.e., buyer or dealer). They just couldn't re-sell them without the appropriate license. Buying from the trapper would probably be cheaper - essentially cutting out the middle man. 

324.42501 Dealers in furs, hides, plumage, or pelts; licenses; fees; beaver trapping; designation by department of nonsaleable plumage and skin; plumage defined.
Sec. 42501.

(1) A person shall not engage in the business of buying, selling, dealing, or the tanning and dressing of raw furs, hides, or pelts of beaver, otter, fisher, marten, muskrat, mink, skunk, raccoon, opossum, wolf, lynx, bobcat, fox, weasel, coyote, badger, deer, or bear and the plumage, skins, or hides of protected game birds or game animals except as authorized by a license issued by the department pursuant to part 13. A license application shall be accompanied by a fee as follows:


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------

